# time to really move on- 10 yrs married!!!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

hi girls- don't get on to site as much as I used to- sometimes self imposed..but I just wanted to share this with you all.
we had our 10th wedding anniversary 31st july. we went away to our favourite hotel up the coast and had a lovely 4 days. dh also bought me a lovely eternity ring.
now to the main part of this- I am finally decorating the box room (otherwise known as what wud have beenthe nursery). I have decided that enough is enough and even though I was a bit upset one day while doing it I know it is the right time. dh says I should not be upset as the hardest part was getting thru the last few years not the painting which is true. but you know us girls! so there you go. I will let you know when it is completely finished but at least I have started. I also burned a lot of hosp stuff b4 our anniver, not all but I will do eventually. good luck to anyone else thinking of doing s'thing similar to help move on, xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

i just want to wish you good luck in your new life and all the hapiness as you deserve it!!

jenny


----------

